# To z nich teče



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych vědět význam tohoto výrazu:

Jdu tak blízko, jak můžu, i když lidi většinou už předem řvou, co chtějí. Nejenomže to z nich teče, to až pak, ale ona řvou ta těla, ty touhy. Prostě se z nich v mé třípokojové umělohmotné mrdně stane tlampač, protože mohou, jenom proto.

Diky moc


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nejsem si jistý.
Obecně sloveso _téci_ znamená, že tekutina se pohybuje - teče.
Takže buď z nich nich teče některá tekutina, nebo z nich "tečou" emoce, nebo je to opis pro to, že vyjadřují něco, co chtějí.
Nejprve pozná, co chtějí z neverbální komunikace - pohyby těla, ematické vycítění emocí a touhy. A potom něco z nich teče. Vzhledem k tématu se mi furt do mysli vkrádá konkrétní tekutina, která z nich teče. Ale třeba něco říkají a autorka to popsala slovem _teče_. Snad, že začnou mluvit a řeč jim plyne z úst, jaky by jim z nich tekla řeka.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, nejvíc je mi tady důležité, že není to rčení. A zdá se, že není, pravda?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Není to rčení.

(Mohu _navíc_ dodat, že používáme obrat: "Ze mě to ale teče." Pokud je vedro nebo dělá člověk namáhavou práci a je hodně zpocený.)


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------

